# al camp / a pagès



## turi

Estoy oyendo mucho hoy en día la expresión "m'en vaig a viure al camp". No sé si es o no correcta, pero yo me acuerdo que antaño se solía decir "m'en vaig a viure a pagès".

¿Es correcto decir "m'en vaig a viure al camp"?

Gracias por adelantado, t.


----------



## alacant

I think you can say "camp" however my catalan is more from the street than scholastic.

Saludos, ala


----------



## Favara

Perfectament correcte. Si no, com ho diriem els valencians? (Mai no diem pagès)


----------



## turi

Es que a mi, al oírlo, me da la impresión de que se van a vivir al raso...


----------



## alacant

En tarragona hay una comarca que se domina Alt Camp, pero no hay ninguna que se llama "pagès".


----------



## Bes Pelargic

Sí, ambdues expressions són correctes.


----------



## chics

Hola, jo sí que sento força dir "a pagès", a Barcelona. Però molta gent s'autocorregeix perque -potser això està canviant darrerament- semblava, ara no ho sé explicar, com pretenciós, o que la gent de poble o de fora de la ciutat es pogués sentir ofesa si dèiem "pagès" o fins i tot "poble". Al camp també és correcte, clar, però a mi (així sense contexte, almenys) em ve la imatge d'un vivac a camp obert.


----------



## EnricF

Favara said:


> Perfectament correcte. Si no, com ho diriem els valencians? (Mai no diem pagès)


 Doncs ben senzill: "Me'n vaig a viure a llauraor"


----------

